# supercar/sportscar hire



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone know any companies in Scotland for supercar/sportscar hire other than rio prestige.

TIA


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Town and County in Aberdeen hire cars, i think it's 'select' or something like that.

I had the Sagaris from Rio last year and thinking of the Vantage from T&C this year.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I hired a Caterham SV Roadsport from www.openroadhire.co.uk in Perth last year.
Incredible little car and untouchable by virtually any other sports car on the twisty Scottish roads. A fantastic experience. They've got 4 cars: 3 Ford Sigma engined cars and a Rover K series car.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I hired a Caterham SV Roadsport from www.openroadhire.co.uk in Perth last year.
> Incredible little car and untouchable by virtually any other sports car on the twisty Scottish roads. A fantastic experience. They've got 4 cars: 3 Ford Sigma engined cars and a Rover K series car.


They seem to have pretty resonable prices


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Gavb said:


> They seem to have pretty resonable prices


Prices have gone up this year a bit but its worth every penny. The owner mentioned he was looking into adding an Atom to the fleet but his insurer aint to happy funnily enough


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Prices have gone up this year a bit but its worth every penny. The owner mentioned he was looking into adding an Atom to the fleet but his insurer aint to happy funnily enough


Tell him to phone a Mr M Winner


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Had the pleasure of driving the vantage in my profile pic.
It was from select rentals, east tullos in aberdeen.
door to door delivery and the car was in mint condition.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, how much do these company's charge for a rental? Just interested really


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted to rent a ferrari but you have to be over 25 and have a licence


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much do these company's charge for a rental? Just interested really


One i contacted wanted £5k deposit and £500 for three days on a ferrrari 360.

The £5k bit put me off.:doublesho


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much do these company's charge for a rental? Just interested really


I think the Caterham cost me about £160 for a day with 150 miles included. XS miles were a reasonable charge. I also paid a damage waiver, about £20 to bring the xs down to a sensible £100 or so, just incase


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Gavb said:


> One i contacted wanted £5k deposit and £500 for three days on a ferrrari 360.
> 
> The £5k bit put me off.:doublesho


My brother owns a company that hires out such cars and £5000 for a deposit is the norm mate.


----------



## c63amg (Mar 2, 2011)

Rio Prestige used to but looks like they might be out the game ,


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.premierevelocity.com/

http://www.ecurie25.co.uk/


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

M.M said:


> i wanted to rent a ferrari but you have to be over 25 *and have a licence
> *


Isnt that pretty obvious?!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

DE 1981 said:


> One i contacted wanted £5k deposit and £500 for three days on a ferrrari 360.
> 
> The £5k bit put me off.:doublesho


500 sheet for 3 days on a 360 seems pretty reasonable - I'd've thought it would've been a fair bit more than that?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Holly thread revival!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

other than rio prestige? they're a club aren't they?

i remember the guy from them (complete with leather trousers) doing a display at a show, he called me 'son' and put his arm around me.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> other than rio prestige? they're a club aren't they?
> 
> i remember the guy from them (complete with leather trousers) doing a display at a show, he called me 'son' and put his arm around me.


Pics? :lol:


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

whats the classic ccar club in edinburgh?


----------



## c63amg (Mar 2, 2011)

came across this place we used them over the weekend all was good www.prestigeblack.com, in Glasgow if thats any good to you guys.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The website looks like the Rio Prestiege one! And the Terms and Condidtions are 99% identical.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.exhilaratescotland.com/

Beware, this company is partially owned by a police man called Andy Ward who works in the Lochearnhead / Killin area. He pulled a few of us over recently and told us he drove a DB9. Turns out its part of the company and not really "his"


----------

